# Erratic scrolling wireless mouse



## pcbsd64 (Mar 21, 2011)

My wireless usb mouse scrolls both directions when turning its wheel in one direction. No matter how many lines I set per scroll, it jumps and changes direction all in one turn of the wheel. It happens in every application with a scrollbar. Page Up  and Page Down work smoothly so does clicking inside the scroll bar. 

I get a 
	
	



```
unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory
```
 during boot. From what I could find on this error my xorg.conf and rc.conf might contain pertinent information  

From rc.conf:


```
# Enable console mouse
moused_type="auto" 
moused_enable="YES"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2011)

Is the receiver PS/2 or USB?  If it's USB, enabling moused(8) in /etc/rc.conf is unnecessary.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you test the mouse on other systems? I had something similar once, the mouse's scroll-wheel was broken.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 21, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Is the receiver PS/2 or USB?  If it's USB, enabling moused(8) in /etc/rc.conf is unnecessary.


Thanks wblock. I commented the moused entries in rc.conf, but the scroll wheel still acts erratically.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 21, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you test the mouse on other systems? I had something similar once, the mouse's scroll-wheel was broken.



Yes I did, SirDice. It doesn't seem to be a broken scroll-wheel issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2011)

pcbsd64 said:
			
		

> thanks wblock. i commented the moused entries in rc.conf, but the scroll wheel still acts erratically.



It eliminates one possibility.  A lot of people have trouble with wireless mice.  It's worth trying a specific protocol in the xorg.conf mouse settings, like Microsoft or Intellimouse instead of Auto.  See mousedrv(4).  Also note that if you are letting hal detect input devices, InputDevice sections in xorg.conf may be ignored.

If that doesn't do it, ask on the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 21, 2011)

For the time being I have swapped out my wireless usb keyboard and mouse for wired ps2, uncommented the moused entries in /etc/rc.conf and all is well with my scroll-wheel. My daughter stands to inhereit my wireless usb devices which work well on her linux mint debian edition. 
Thank you both for your responses.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2011)

What brand is the wireless mouse? I have a Logitech mouse that acts weird when it's not setup. I need to attach it to a windows machine with the Logitech drivers and configure the mouse there before it's usable on FreeBSD.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 22, 2011)

The brand is iRocks. 

I noticed a driver available on this link. I will try to use it to set the mouse up on my daughter's linux machine. I haven't seen a windows box since I retired.

Thanks for the tip, SirDice.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 22, 2011)

*replacement input devices*

When I swapped input devices with my daughter, I first tried using usb to ps2 adapters for both the mouse and keyboard but the keyboard didn't seem to work well so I plugged them both into usb ports. The mouse shows up in /var/log/messages:


```
Mar 22 12:02:30 pcbsd64 kernel: ums1: <A4Tech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on usbus1
```

The keyboard doesn't show up anywhere. It is a grandtec flx-500u
it is one of those roll-up rubber keyboards with 85 keys (no 10-key number pad). It works for me because I hunt and peck (typing classes weren't offered when I went to school, 1953-1965).

I was able to get all the keys working on linux mint debian edition but some keys won't work on BSD.

I don't suppose there is any kind of driver for it. I was wondering if anyone had advice on configuring my system for this keyboard or should just replce it with a more common model.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 22, 2011)

Should I have made this post in the x.org section of the forum? Or should the entire thread be moved there?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2011)

I have moved it there. Now, if you could be persuaded to properly capitalize your posts (check the previous posts) we may be on to a winner here...


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 23, 2011)

*My apologies for all lower case*

I have 4 shift keys on this bizaar keyboard and only one of them works. I will use it from now on.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe you can remap it to a more convenient place using xmodmap(1)?


----------

